# Land to hunt!



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

My friend just called me to tell me that he got a farm in Chesapeake that we can hunt. Just he and I. I ask how many acres and he said a LOT! It is a mile by a mile! Wow! mostly fields so I guess the 7mag is gonna finally get a work out. I'm not bragging, I'm just excited and you as hunters should be happy for me. Even if you're not ....nanny nanny boo boo!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Congrats!! Been there and done that. Not having anywhere to hunt sucks. 

Darin


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

"I ask how many acres and he said a LOT! It is a mile by a mile!"
That would be 640 acres.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Just found out there is 5 big bears and 1 cub using the farm. Cant wait to see what my 7mag does in LIVE ACTION!!


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Where in Chesapeake can you use a rifle?


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Grassfield and yes we can us the big bores


----------

